# Smoked Blue Crab w/ QVIEW



## planeguy

Well - I thought I would take a chance and to smoke some crab.

I went out and caught about 2 dozen blue claw crabs out in the Great South Bay on Long Island. 

I cleaned the crab and got as much meat out as possible from the claws, back, etc. 

I smoked them in a aluimnum tray with apple wood in my Weber Kettle. I didnt take the temperture of the crab as I have steamed crab countless times and the meat turns white when it comes out of the shell. 

It was a unique flavor, very sweet.

I used some old bay seasoning, pepper, and a some chipolte that I had dried out and ground up. 

Sorry for the poor quality on the pic - was a camera phone


----------



## fishawn

Love Crab, but have never had it smoked. Any pointers for someone who has never smoked it before? It sure looks GOOD.


----------



## dingle

Looks good to me PlaneGuy. I cant get enough crab. How did you eat it? With butter?


----------



## fire it up

My brother-in-law always wants me to smoke crabs after he has gone out and caught them but I had always heard you needed to steam the crabs like normal then smoke them for 15-20 minutes for the smoke flavor.
Thanks for sharing, now I know it can be done.


----------



## planeguy

I thought about steaming them and them putting them on the smoker but I wanted to wanted to try it this way. I did have a water pan under the food grate and I ran the temp alot higher than would do for low & slow. 

If it was under cooked it didnt taste like it. I never have had a problem with eating any seafood raw before so I took the chance.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

I love blue crab! Sometimes I wish I lived close to the big water so I could get 'em fresh/live...then the stormy weather along the coasts makes me think otherwise...oh well.

Nice to see 'em smoked, though...that sounds and looks great!

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Nice plane guy...love me some crab,,,


----------



## tasunkawitko

very nice-looking stuff - points!


----------

